

Codeanywhere IDE Exposes Others' Files - jameskennemore

While using Codeanywhere (https://codeanywhere.net/) and creating a new directory on the remote FTP server, the result was a folder filled with over 3,600 files that don't belong to me.<p>I've notified Codeanywhere, but even though I got a response "Will look into this right away.", there's been no follow-up.<p>...just in case you're a Codeanywhere user, here's the list of files: http://pastebin.com/GavSHqtv<p>(That being said, I liked Codeanywhere over Cloud9 and was about to subscribe. Should I still?)
======
fruchtose
There's no way I would use Codeanywhere if what you're saying is true. In the
worst case scenarios, you were given direct, unauthorized access to a
stranger's personally identifiable information. What makes you think your
information will be more secure?

